# package shipping



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

So just today this guy email me and told me his Addy.
Problem is I already shipped out his fish to him on Monday, shipped it to his paypal Addy.
Should I be worry? How should I fix this problem? 

I told the guy to go to the Addy and ask whoever live there.
The Addy look like a building Addy, can be his work place.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

just tell him it is sent to his paypal address, kinda his fault for listing an incorrect address.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

what carrier? on USPS you can't redirect. You do need to tell the buyer ASAP


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i usually try to confirm addresses prior to shipping.....i have made the mistake of not asking more than once....


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

I did email and told him, the address on his paypal was confirm, I wouldn't have sent it if it wasn't confirm.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

did he tell you that his paypal address was right ??? if he did ; than the error is on him..........


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

lohachata said:


> did he tell you that his paypal address was right ??? if he did ; than the error is on him..........


He sent payment by paypal so it have to be his paypal.

So today I got the package, usps return the package back, all 4 goby was dead.
I guess he didn't follow through to go pick it up.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

ForMany said:


> He sent payment by paypal so it have to be his paypal.
> 
> So today I got the package, usps return the package back, all 4 goby was dead.
> I guess he didn't follow through to go pick it up.


What a piece of $%&#. He should pay for the additional cost of the actual fish since they are now dead.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

He heavnt email me about the fish yet... Probly 4got all about it. 
I'll wait n see how long it take for him to email me n ask.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Who did you sell through? eBay? There might be a way to make him pay.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

read snyder....lol


----------

